# diesel gym & bandogs mma???



## peter88 (Jul 26, 2011)

hey guys, newbie here!

i am looking to base myself at a gym and these two are the ones im thinking of. anyone use these gyms or had experience with them?

or any other suggestions? im in central london btw, cheers guys!!


----------

